
Startup School 2006 (1 hour video) - python_kiss
http://video.google.ca/videoplay?docid=-4652085287991069440
======
danielha
This along with some other goodies can also be found on this page:
<http://startupschool.infogami.com/> which was submitted here a little while
ago. Good video though and worth a watch if you haven't already.

